# Anyone else sick of Pink?



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I am just wondering if anyone else feels the same... I am glad that some stores now have more than lingerie available in camo now but it is still tough to find things that aren't pink or super girly. It frustrates me to the point of taking offense as I feel women hunters are not taken seriously. Am I overreacting???


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

girls need their things to look pretty, so they want flashy colors. also the pink camo attracts non hunting women because they think camo is a fashion statement so they like to buy pink camo. This is just my opinion. 

I think women hunters are not taken seriously either because of the TV shows, look at tiffany Lakowski she kills monster deer every year, she is a pretty good shot, but if you took her in the woods spun her around in a circle 3 times she would not know where the truck was. But any women in the outdoors enjoying it gets a thumbs up in my book especially when they are toughing out cold days sitting in the stand.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I was not a pink person until I got my Camo Vixcen 2011 model and since it had pink on the string a writing. I added a pink QAD an pink wrist sling. I just feel empowered to be shooting a Hoyt Vicxen. So this year I ordered me the Carbon Spyder Vicxen addition and it's gonna be even more pinked out than my old one....


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I am a woman and I do not need my things to look pretty. We are hunting and not at a fashion show in my opinion. I don't get gussied up to go hunting.
However I applaud all women and girls who join the sport and take it seriously. If you love pink-great! 
My issue with the pink(if your lucky sometimes purple)stuff is it is all that is available in many cases unless your gear is ordered online.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Well I am a tomboy and have been since I was born and no I don't go out into the woods for a fashion show....However I do shoot 3 D shoots and this year am shooting for my Archery Shop so I wanted a flashy bow that would draw attention and I figured that would do it. However my shop has many other colored accessories. They have QADS in pink, green, black, camo, purple, orange, and blue....They have all sorts of limbsaver colors. However somethings do have to be ordered if they don't have it.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I like my stuff to look good... but I really dislike the color pink. It irritates me that manufacturers and retailers assume that since I'm a woman, I want everything to be pink. 

It's a mixed bag... I'm glad they are starting to offer products marketed towards women, specifically. So that is progress. Now if we can get them to understand that we are not Barbie dolls.....life will be awesome. Some real sized hunting clothing would be an awesome addition, also.


----------



## cwatson (Jan 5, 2014)

I do hate how they assume all women like pink. Pink isn't exactly my favourite colour. I definitely wouldn't get a bow that is all pink. I don't mind the camo with pink accents though.
Some people definitely don't take women hunters seriously. Its funny the reactions sometimes when a women gets a bigger animal than them.


----------



## lilpooh31 (Nov 15, 2013)

I am not a "pink kinda girl" but I do like seeing more and more options for women. I am tired of wearing mens camo that does not fit. I don't go into the woods to set a fashion statement, I go to hunt. However, this year I get to upgrade to a new bow and since the hubby's bow is BO and I am getting one BO, mine will have purple and green (lightly) accented.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Just on a side note-- I am primarily a target shooter. And there are more men with pink set ups than women.


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

I don't like that the manufacturers think if they make it pink - or add a jewel (I refused to even pull back a Jewel bow because of this) - we will run out and buy their product. Make a quality product that works for women and we will purchase it - not because of the color - but because the product works.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

OK, I can't shoot women's bows because my draw is too long... but aren't bows like the Jewel actually designed for women, or short draw? I assumed they were of good quality as well as pretty. Am I wrong on that?


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a Jewel- camo with slight teal accents. It is just as good as the other Mathews bows but fits me better as I am small. I know of small men who have bought it as well. It isn't so hard to pop that Jewel right out of there or put tape over it. But I wasn't going to miss out on a great bow that fit me. 
I would rather it was called something like Artemis(goddess of the hunt) instead of the pansy name Jewel but we can't have it all. At least I could get it in something other than pink.
Again I have nothing against folks that want pink stuff. I consider you lucky that you can buy it and love it. I just don't like that we all have to deal with already limited options and they are all frikin pink.


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

I love pink stuff. And it wasn't the jewel that attracted me to shoot a Jewel. I loved the way it shot and still do. I do think the jewel on it is a little silly, but I'm not going to condemn a great shooting bow for one tiny detail that is easily overlooked. I definitely don't require something to be pink for me to purchase it. I would have bought my bow in snow camo or predator if they were available. But pink has always been my favorite color, so I guess I'm just lucky that most women's hunting stuff has pink. My best friend who loves to hunt, hates pink. Blue is her color.


----------



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

i just hate how they think that all women want the same thing. Even though i have a short draw and am just a few inches over 5 foot, I dont want a 28 inch bow. i hate them. I am a target shooter, therefore i like a longer hunting bow as well. I much rather shoot something like the carbon spyder 34 than the 30...even if it is slower. At my draw length, speed doesnt change that much anyway. 

I do like seeing the clothing and all geared towards women, although it is quite pricey. i refuse to buy the under armour ridge reaper pants just because they are the only womens items dicks had in stock. So once again, I went with the Men's.

But i'm not gonna lie, the new Purple Hoyt bows look nice!

Oh and P.S... hi jonell!!


----------



## tsaxybabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Strother Hope ATA is 34". And you can get it with no pink


----------



## MooseHuntress (Feb 18, 2013)

I love pink. My bow is all pink realtree but the next bow I buy will be black with pink accents forsure. I also have a pink accents on my hunting clothes and rifle, mostly so my dad and brothers dont use them haha. I could care less if a man doesnt take me seriously as a hunter or archer... most of the time I shoot better then them with my little pink bow or rifle with pink shoulder strap  I love that most companies are making gear made for a woman!


----------



## jonell (Feb 14, 2012)

The Jewel is made for women and is a great bow. I just didn't like the "jewel" aspect. Provide a quality bow that works for women I don't need a gimmick to purchase a quality product.


----------



## MOvenatic (May 20, 2006)

My daughter can't stand pink! If a bow or gun has pink in it, she won't buy it, regardless of whether she would want it or not because the pink in it.


----------



## DIYArchery (Dec 23, 2013)

My wife loves the color pink but can't stand pink bows. She thinks it makes them look cheap and childish. I think she feels that way because too many companies paint their kids bows pink and market them to women She like's the boy bows. She does use pink or purple strings though. Luckily she draws 26" so she has a pretty good selection.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

MooseHuntress said:


> I love pink. My bow is all pink realtree but the next bow I buy will be black with pink accents forsure. I also have a pink accents on my hunting clothes and rifle, mostly so my dad and brothers dont use them haha. I could care less if a man doesnt take me seriously as a hunter or archer... most of the time I shoot better then them with my little pink bow or rifle with pink shoulder strap  I love that most companies are making gear made for a woman!


I agree guess who filled the freezer this year...That would be me. My husband gets to eat his tag for supper while I chow down on my deer LOL...


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I went to do some looking at the Mathews Jewel on their website. Anyone ever read the product description? It's not even written for us- it's written for our husbands. Where the other descriptions say things like "experience this for yourself", the jewel is all about telling our men what we deserve. How can they be taking women shooters seriously when they won't even speak to us? 



> A woman who is passionate about archery deserves the top-of-the-line performance of Mathews’ premium bows. She deserves the latest technology, like Grid Lock™, Reverse Assist™ Roller Guard, a Harmonic Stabilizer™, Perimeter Weighted Cam and Dead End String Stop™. She deserves an ultra-smooth draw and blazing speed. She deserves a bow that stands out with a distinguished look of quality and prestige.
> 
> She deserves a Jewel™.


Sorry, but a woman who is passionate about shooting doesn't let someone else pick her bow.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Just for fun, I went and looked. PSE did the same thing, and went as far as to put kids bows in their women's category, Hoyt got rid of their women's stuff completely. 
Bowtech didn't. Their product description of the carbon rose talks to women, not about them. 

It's a small detail, but says a lot as to where they really see female shooters.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

This is good to know if I ever consider getting a new bow.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I looked at Bear too. The women's are side by side with the men's so you can compare. They also seem to talk to us and not our husbands


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Quest Bliss also doesn't seem to distinguish who they are talking to. This is kind of fun. Wonder if anyone from the manufacturers will ever read it.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Look at the Hoyt 2014 Catalog. There is a page with the bows that you can add the Vicxen pkg too.. I love the saying that goes with it. I am not one of the boys...I am a headstrong woman determined to fill my tag. AND I WILL. Because if you know anything, you know that there is no force equal to that of a determined woman. When I step in the woods I will do things my way with the bow I choose because out here I am strong I am fierce....I AM VICXEN...

That pretty much sums it up for me.


----------



## krisy10208 (Sep 29, 2013)

I also am tired of pink. Just got in my new hoyt bow and need to sale my hoyt vicxen 2013 charger. Go to classifieds if interested. I still love my bow, just pink is not my color. I am a blue, purple, and green girl. I guess that is why I liked the cabelas womens line, it has blue writing instead of pink.


----------



## atomicfriday (Jan 4, 2014)

I hate pink!! I love the natural camo colors so much better. My bf didn't know and got me a pink camo Diamond for Xmas and despite the color I still love it, I'm going to just use it for fishing anyway. But I do wish they had more options for womens accessories in different colors other than pink.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

ttate said:


> Look at the Hoyt 2014 Catalog. There is a page with the bows that you can add the Vicxen pkg too.. I love the saying that goes with it. I am not one of the boys...I am a headstrong woman determined to fill my tag. AND I WILL. Because if you know anything, you know that there is no force equal to that of a determined woman. When I step in the woods I will do things my way with the bow I choose because out here I am strong I am fierce....I AM VICXEN...
> 
> That pretty much sums it up for me.


Ha! I like that. Maybe they will update the website later.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

You all made my day... I thought I was the only one who HATED the pink! Besides the fact that I love purple and periwinkle, I don't like pink on my hunting equipment. It just doesn't make sense to spend money on camouflage to hide from your prey and then have pink, blue, purple or whatever lining everything your hunting in and with. I don't need pink on my equipment because I'm a lady. I can understand target shooters wanting their favorite colors on their equipment... my fishing pole/reel is periwinkle because I love that and the fish will never see it. However, for hunting clothes and equipment, I'd prefer to stick with plain 'ol camo trimmed in brown or olive green. Just me.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

MN_Chick said:


> I went to do some looking at the Mathews Jewel on their website. Anyone ever read the product description? It's not even written for us- it's written for our husbands. Where the other descriptions say things like "experience this for yourself", the jewel is all about telling our men what we deserve. How can they be taking women shooters seriously when they won't even speak to us?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a woman who is passionate about shooting doesn't let someone else pick her bow.


Wow! Well said MN Chick! Whoever is in charge of their marketing made a HUGE blunder there...


----------



## Bob H in NH (Aug 20, 2002)

Not a woman, but my wife is, she also is an archer and hunter, she just doesn't read web sites. The marketing that says "she" I think is simply to attrack woman, not men looking for woman, maybe I'm naive in this, but they are trying to grow female interest, by saying "she" rather than "you" it distinguishes the target audience. Same with pink stuff. My wife finally got her first real pair of hunting boots this year. She never listened to me that 1000+ grams on thinsulate is a minium and got cheap boots, with like 100gr. She froze. She LOVES her new boots, they are camo, 2000 grams thinsulate and keep her feet warm. They are fringed in pink and she loves it.

Same with the clothes, pink designates "female".

On the "bows" I see a different angle, clothes and boots are pretty easy to tell which are designed for woman and which for men and I am VERY glad they are finally making good hunting camo designed for woman. But bows......

Is there a difference other than draw weight and length? They target the marketing and name at the woman (vixen, jewel etc), but what's the difference other than shorter draw length and lower weight?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

My wife hates all the pink.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

MN_Chick said:


> I went to do some looking at the Mathews Jewel on their website. Anyone ever read the product description? It's not even written for us- it's written for our husbands. Where the other descriptions say things like "experience this for yourself", the jewel is all about telling our men what we deserve. How can they be taking women shooters seriously when they won't even speak to us?
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, but a woman who is passionate about shooting doesn't let someone else pick her bow.


Not saying that I agree with what they do, but it's likely due to market research. Not just some chauvinistic pig male in office making assumptions. I have to imagine, the majority, of women bows are sold to men trying to get their wive's into the sport. My wife has mentioned an interest, but I will not buy her one. I have to use my mad money for this stuff, if she wants one, she can buy it. That said, if she did decide to buy it, I think she'd come to me asking for suggestions simply because I've been around it for a couple years now and she would be brand new to it. If the majority of women bows are bought by husbands, it makes sense to try selling to the husband.



MN_Chick said:


> Just for fun, I went and looked. PSE did the same thing, and went as far as to put kids bows in their women's category, Hoyt got rid of their women's stuff completely.
> Bowtech didn't. Their product description of the carbon rose talks to women, not about them.
> 
> It's a small detail, but says a lot as to where they really see female shooters.


The only reason, IMO, the women's and kid's bows are grouped together is because their in the same ranges for DL and DW.

Again, not sticking up for the companies that don't sell to women or group them with children, just offering some logically reasons as to why they probably do it.

If my wife did get a bow someday, it too would not be pink. Probably orange or purple.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

IrregularPulse said:


> Not saying that I agree with what they do, but it's likely due to market research. Not just some chauvinistic pig male in office making assumptions. I have to imagine, the majority, of women bows are sold to men trying to get their wive's into the sport. My wife has mentioned an interest, but I will not buy her one. I have to use my mad money for this stuff, if she wants one, she can buy it. That said, if she did decide to buy it, I think she'd come to me asking for suggestions simply because I've been around it for a couple years now and she would be brand new to it. If the majority of women bows are bought by husbands, it makes sense to try selling to the husband.
> 
> 
> The only reason, IMO, the women's and kid's bows are grouped together is because their in the same ranges for DL and DW.
> ...



Nope, the jewel is not really a beginners bow. It is fast, which will cause the beginners to fail. This is talking ABOUT a woman who is already passionate about shooting. No, I'm not saying they are misogynistic jerks... but they are not taking female shooters as seriously as they want people to think. 

While many first bows are purchased by a husband, they shouldn't be and Mathews should know this. The other reviews tell them to go try the bow, go shoot it, go experience it. This one just sais "she deserves it". Are women not supposed to go shoot a bow before purchasing it? If they really wanted women to shoot well, they would advertise the same thing. But this is nothing more than a "sure, we want your wife to shoot too, throw us some money" plug. 

And an experienced and passionate female shooter is not going to let her husband pick a bow for her. Didn't that already get covered a few posts ago? They are still treating female shooters like sidekicks.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

They are still treating female shooters like sidekicks.


I think sometimes I make my husband feel like he is my sidekick..I have to watch it...Sure he is the one who got me back to shooting, but in the last year I have become so passionate about my bow I think he thinks I am trying to become a know it all. He doesn't like being on the internet so I am the one reading up on stuff all the time and when he asks a question I think he ends up regretting it. I tend to get a bit to technical and for better lack of words anal he says lol...


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

My husband gets pretty sick of me and my nonstop talk about bows and hunting too. 
I started going on hunts with him about four years ago- I was just a little blah with guns. I wasn't as serious with it.
We had both shot when we were younger and I wanted a bow bad! And if I get a hunting toy he has to have one two. So about 11/2years ago we went looking and picked up some ready to hunt beginner set ups. We both loved it and bought more advanced bows just this winter to replace our beginners. 
I don't think he minds being drug around to go shooting. He could have a wife that drags him around to go shopping.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

I started shooting as a sidekick. He literally had to drag me to go shoot with him. My first bow was found in pieces on a clearance table. I didn't think I'd ever really shoot it, so I didn't care. But then I did start to shoot, and I started to enjoy it. And then.... I cared about what bow I had. I've since bought 5 of my own. And what he thought did not impact my choices in the least. 

We argue over whose turn it is to get something new. And we do a fair amount of brand bashing, which will be interesting since we will both be shooting a PSE this year. And we are very competitive with each other. It's often noticed by others that it is a good thing we drive separately to leagues.  I did become a better spot shooter than him, but he still usually beats me at 3D. He thinks it's very fun to have a woman who can shoot better than a lot of the men. 

But never would either of us expect to purchase from a ship guy who spoke to him instead of me. And a lot of women have run into that problem- the shop owners ignore them to speak with their husbands instead. This is a major manufacturer doing exactly that. It's disrespectful, to say the least.


----------



## MadwomanM (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm just getting started (day 6 with Diamond Infinity Edge Bow). It's a pale pink camo. I specifically looked for pink so mine would be more immediately noticeable from my husband's at a glance. And, I'll admit, I wanted something slightly girly. Would've preferred a royal blue, but didn't find anything in the Infinity Edge except pink camo or regular camo. I also have a pink release AND bow case..which I didn't really care about having in pink, but DH was so happy I wanted to experiment with archery that I didn't have the heart to burst his bubble. The flourescent pink wrapped arrows I wanted so I could more easily see them in the dirt when I miss the target..which these first few days, has happened from time to time.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

But never would either of us expect to purchase from a ship guy who spoke to him instead of me. And a lot of women have run into that problem- the shop owners ignore them to speak with their husbands instead. This is a major manufacturer doing exactly that. It's disrespectful, to say the least


That def never has happened to me the first time I ever walked into our local shop for some reason the owner and I just really connected...Later on it was kinda funny I added him on my Facebook and found out we have the same Birthday just different years. He is older than me by several years. We are both left handed when we write, but shoot right handed bows. We just laugh about it.....Sometimes my husband feels slighted even though him and the owner are just as much friends. We go to our shop at least every other weekend just to set around for hours and BS with the crowd that comes in. We just love the friendships archery has found us. It's a sport like no other in my opinion.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

MadwomanM said:


> I'm just getting started (day 6 with Diamond Infinity Edge Bow). It's a pale pink camo. I specifically looked for pink so mine would be more immediately noticeable from my husband's at a glance. And, I'll admit, I wanted something slightly girly. Would've preferred a royal blue, but didn't find anything in the Infinity Edge except pink camo or regular camo. I also have a pink release AND bow case..which I didn't really care about having in pink, but DH was so happy I wanted to experiment with archery that I didn't have the heart to burst his bubble. The flourescent pink wrapped arrows I wanted so I could more easily see them in the dirt when I miss the target..which these first few days, has happened from time to time.


Nope. They are not missing the target. You are shooting THROUGH the targets, and then the arrows are landing in the dirt. 
Archery Lesson #1: Smack talk is important. 



ttate said:


> That def never has happened to me the first time I ever walked into our local shop for some reason the owner and I just really connected...Later on it was kinda funny I added him on my Facebook and found out we have the same Birthday just different years. He is older than me by several years. We are both left handed when we write, but shoot right handed bows. We just laugh about it.....Sometimes my husband feels slighted even though him and the owner are just as much friends. We go to our shop at least every other weekend just to set around for hours and BS with the crowd that comes in. We just love the friendships archery has found us. It's a sport like no other in my opinion.


I've been lucky with that, also. The shop guy who recently retired liked women in his shop a lot more than he liked men. If it was near hunting season, the baby daddy would have me ask if he needed something because I would get a smile and a yes... where a guy would get a shrug and an "if I have time". He is the one who gave me the best advise I ever heard before my first tournament. He looked me in the eye and said "The only person who can beat you, is you." And he was right, I've done so quite a few times now. HA! 

But then, there really are a lot of female shooters here. And being disrespectful to us would be like shooting themselves in the foot. They are just used to us being here.


----------



## *Rane* (Nov 26, 2013)

My wife shoots a Pink with sparkle finish Mission Flare. She loves the bow. I have to admit it looks really sharp to me. She has the pink Ted Nugent arrows that look pretty cool as well. I tried to talk her into getting a camo pattern but it was a no go. Im glad she decided on the pink Flare. I would not hesitate to shoot the bow if she ever decides to get a new one down the road. I really like the feel of her bow. She shot several and decided the Flare fit her best. I shoot a Mission Blaze in lost camo. When it comes time for a new string ill buy a pink one if the proceeds go to breast cancer research and or treatment. Im not sold on the fact you have to be in total camo to be hidden from game. I have taken many of deer in blue jeans and a grey t shirt on last minute hunts. Concealment does play a role i will admit that but deer are color blind aren't they? As far as the archery shop it seems they are more eager to help the wife. But they do treat us both very well. I think they love having women in the shop so other women may decide to come in and see what it is all about. I love the fact the wife and I can share this hobby together. We love target shooting and hunting with each other. Its even fun when we do mess up and the other can poke fun for it.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes, deer are color blind, turkey are not. It's all about what you want to shoot and how you want to shoot it. If you want to have flashy gear- I say go for it. 
Some of us just hate the color pink and don't like that it is hard to find women's stuff that isn't pink.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

My husband is also not a firm believer in camo when deer hunting. He prefers to sit in a lawn chair in the woods in his carharts and he never comeS home empty handed.
I am actually not sure about scent stuff either. I had about 12 deer pass by me from 10ft away with out a lick of scent "protection" on me. I was just sitting on a log in some trees.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

If I were a tournament shooter I'd probably have a tactical black bow, perhaps dressed out in red and some red arrows. However, I am simply a hunter... so I want camo. I think this is just my personality. I'm not a frilly girl. I was never for bows in my hair or nail polish, etc. I have nothing at all against the ladies that adore those things, but it's just not me. I think that is why the pink drives me nuts. It's just not "me"--especially when my focus is on hunting. So when I walk into a store and cannot lay my hands on a lady-sized bow without pink decals/strings/accessories it bugs me. Just different strokes for different folks. 

I think it is very short-sighted of the industry as a whole to assume that a lady must have everything fringed in pink, purple, teal to show her femininity. My husband knows I'm a lady and no amount of pink or lack there of makes a whit of difference. Now to the buck, turkey, coyote, elk, etc., it just might. Which is another point, although most folks hunt deer primarily or exclusively, you can hunt many different animals with a bow. I would lay money they aren't all color blind (and as to deer, it seems every few years the opinion on that changes. I read an article last year claimed they see blue/green shades.) I have no idea, but why chance catching an animals attention with eye popping color. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I like certain shades of pink. I have pink on my bow and arrows for breast cancer. Plus easier to find in the woods. Where I work, I watch the guys push the pink bows on pretty much every girl/woman. Really ticks me off.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

Lhoug said:


> My husband is also not a firm believer in camo when deer hunting. He prefers to sit in a lawn chair in the woods in his carharts and he never comeS home empty handed.
> I am actually not sure about scent stuff either. I had about 12 deer pass by me from 10ft away with out a lick of scent "protection" on me. I was just sitting on a log in some trees.


It just depends on what other kind of coverage you have. If you are in a stand without much foilage on I don't think it hurts to be in camo to kinda break you up. In ref to scent. If you play the wind it is not a big deal, but there are times that you can't always do that. I know the morning I got my deer I was upwind from him and took him at 26 yards he never knew I was there. I attribute that to the fact that everytime before I go out. I take a shower in scent free, wash my hair with scent free shampoo and conditioner....I was my cloths in scent free and then hang them on the line. I keep them in airtight containers and generally the night before the hunt put them back out on the line. I don't dress until I am ready to walk out the door as not to be in my house for more than the time I need to be to get dressed. I am def more worried about deer smelling me before the see me. 

I'm not sure I would like the Flare for hunting because it is sparkley and I'd be afraid if the sun hit just right it would be like a light beam for the deer.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Based on the repsonse i got form many manufacturers at the ATA show - they got the message (finally!) They are doing more in purple now


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

Lhoug said:


> My husband is also not a firm believer in camo when deer hunting. He prefers to sit in a lawn chair in the woods in his carharts and he never comeS home empty handed.
> I am actually not sure about scent stuff either. I had about 12 deer pass by me from 10ft away with out a lick of scent "protection" on me. I was just sitting on a log in some trees.


So here is the whole story that leaves me skeptical-
I left work(office job) to rush home and grab my gear. My gear was hanging up in an upstairs bedroom as I thought I wasn't going to get another chance. Cats had likely been messing around in that closet too. Got to the woods still in work clothes, I only put my coat and bibs on ovr my work clothes. My boots had been on the porch next to where the dog sleeps. Before heading to the stand- I stepped in someone's pee. Sweated a lot going through the snow to my stand. Got to where I was going to hunt and decided to sit on the ground instead of in the stand. I couldn't decide on the best spot so i stomped all over the place. 
Finally just sat on a log just inside the tree line of a group of mature white pines. There was not a lot of cover. 2 sets equaling 12 deer came in from downwind within 1 hour. One group even came back to me after 20 min. All does except one buck that had shed his antlers early.
Maybe it was because it was lightly raining they couldn't smell me or maybe they did smell me and just didn't care....I don't know.


----------



## PAHuntress69 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have been told repeatedly and I believe the experienced hunters have it correctly: Play the wind and watch your movement. I also know that I am not as experienced as most, so every little advantage I can take, I do: Scent free products/clothes, total camo including facepaint, wind, good coverage. I just try to stack the deck as much in my favor as I can.


----------



## TexasBowWife (Jan 17, 2014)

I HATE pink!!!!

Give me black, red, green, but I prefer camo!


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

TexasBowWife said:


> I HATE pink!!!!
> 
> Give me black, red, green, but I prefer camo!


Yup yup-- I love flashy bows. But no pink.


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

i've just bought a shorter recurve riser, a white hoyt excel.

their top of the range recurve risers are available in a frosty pearl white, very classy on a tournament range.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

PAHuntress69 said:


> I have been told repeatedly and I believe the experienced hunters have it correctly: Play the wind and watch your movement. I also know that I am not as experienced as most, so every little advantage I can take, I do: Scent free products/clothes, total camo including facepaint, wind, good coverage. I just try to stack the deck as much in my favor as I can.


I agree..You def don't want to school them to where you are....Once they figure it out they seem to remember. Once I get busted in my stand it seems harder there on after to try to get a chance at anything they seem to try to avoid that area and take another path.


----------



## bowkill82 (Jan 18, 2010)

My ex told me if i bought her a pink bow shed shoot me with it. She hated pink. Now me pink is my favorite color i actually bought matching bows for us hers camo mine black had my limbs dipped pink carbon fiber with solid pink string she got green strings. She wouldnt even let me fletch her arrows pink. Ladies the companies have heard u and started to give u different colors. Remember deer see pink as a neutral grey iv proved this many times by wearing a pink camo shirt hunting


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

bowkill82 said:


> My ex told me if i bought her a pink bow shed shoot me with it. She hated pink. Now me pink is my favorite color i actually bought matching bows for us hers camo mine black had my limbs dipped pink carbon fiber with solid pink string she got green strings. She wouldnt even let me fletch her arrows pink. Ladies the companies have heard u and started to give u different colors. Remember deer see pink as a neutral grey iv proved this many times by wearing a pink camo shirt hunting


I don't really care how deer see other colors... my hunting bow is just regular camo. 

But the target bows are fun colors.


----------



## shanr (Jan 16, 2014)

camo and pink are both played out. Never hunted in camo, except for a camo hat that my company gave me to wear at work. Why wear camo when you have to wear a huge safety orange vest?


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

You don't have to wear orange Bowhunting where I am at--- it's kinda nice. But for gun seasons(apart from turkey) I wear whatever I feel like.


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Here you only have to wear orange during gun season, which is 2 weeks. Bow season is almost 4 months.


----------



## Lhoug (Sep 19, 2013)

I realize I said that wrong- I wear whatever I want plus orange!


----------



## Robin_The _Hood (Apr 12, 2013)

Hate pink with a passion, you can be girly without freakin pink!


----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

Whatever floats your boat. I hate pink, always have. Some of them look nice, but I'd never put pink on my bow. Or buy a bow that's marketed specifically towards women... Just decreases your options so much. Last time I went bow shopping I liked how the jewel felt compared to several others, but went with the male/generic equivalent.


----------



## Auryn (Jan 22, 2014)

I love pink! It's my favourite colour and has been my whole life... lol. I understand your frustrations, though... It's nice to have gear that is neutral in colour or just plain. My bow is black even though it also came in pink. It'd be nice to have more options all around, though, like various shades of greens or blues.. Those always look nice. White would even be pretty... Just anything but camo print.


----------



## ttate (Jan 31, 2011)

I will have to post a picture of my daughter Hoyt Charger. Her Orange QAD HDX rest has finally arrived to finish her bow out. She has the blacked out bow...She has the new Hoyt Limb Shox in orange, orange cat wiskers, orange grip, orange wrist sling and then we had a Axion Stablizer that had the limbsavers in the middle like the regular limbsavers then on the end it has the round limb savers that glue on the limbs if you don't have split limb. We left the one in the middle black but the round ones on the end we changed to orange. We also have the new plastic wraps you can wrap around the new fuse sight in place of black. It looks awesome if you like orange oh and she got the versa peep which is black and orange.


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

I love purple, but no pink for me.

Next bow hoyt faktor blackout with purple


----------



## safe cracker (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes and no pink has it's place but it need not be everywhere........


----------

